# Third Stone HT Redfish Series Open Qualifier



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

See World Fishing Network for all the information...

Only first 50 teams guaranteed a spot.

Location: San Leon, Tx. (Galveston area)
Host facility: Top Water Grill
Date: June 29-30 Friday and Saturday.
Registration: Thursday June 28 at Top Water Grill 6:00-8:00 pm registration, dinner and captain's meeting. At least 1 angler from each team is required at the captain's meeting unless team is prepaid and other arrangements have been made with tour officials..
Format: 2 angler teams, 2 fish per day per team 4 fish total over 2 days minus penalties determines place.
Time: 7:00 am till 5:00 pm both days.
Entry Fees: $500.00 per team 5% svc charge applies for paying with credit card.
Qualifying for 2013: Top 4 teams.
Paybacks: Checks and certificate(s)
Sample payback based on 50 boats.
1st 7,500.00 check + 2,500.00 tour certificate
2nd 5,000.00 check + 2,000.00 tour certificate
3rd 3,000.00 check + 1,500.00 tour certificate
4th 2,500.00 check + 1,000.00 tour certificate
5th 2,000.00 check 
6th 1,000.00 check
7th 600.00 check
8th 500.00 check

With more than 50 boats the amount of spots paid and the amount paid would both increase...

See video trailer of episode 2 here.

Tournament within a tournament: For those weekend anglers always wanting to see how they stack up against the big boys, here's your chance. On Saturday we will offer a 1 day event within the 2 day event. The details are below but be it known the Pros will be allowed and will be signing up for this event as well. The pros fishing 2 days will use their Friday and Saturday total weight to determine their place of finish in the Qualifier while also having their day 2 official recorded weight used to keep you off the podium .

So if time, money or scheduling keeps you from competing on the HT Professional Redfish Series but you'd like to see how you stack up against the Pros... Saturday's shootout would be for you. It's going to be fun and it's going to be great to be in Texas again.

Location: San Leon, Tx. Top Water Grill 
Date: June 30 Saturday
Registration: Thursday, as above, even if you are only fishing this 1 day event, 1 angler must be at captain's meeting/registration June 28, unless team is pre paid and other arrangements have been made with tour officials.
Format: 2 angler teams, 2 fish minus penalties determines place.
Time: 7:00 am till 5:00 pm.
Entry Fees: $300.00 per team 5% svc charge applies for paying with credit card.
Qualifying for 2013: Winners only.
Paybacks: Checks and certificate...1 spot per 6 places pd.

Sample payback based on 50 boats.
1st 4,000.00 check + 2,000.00 tour certificate
2nd 2,500.00 check 
3rd 1,500.00 check 
4th 1,000.00 check 
5th 600.00 check 
6th 500.00 check
7th 400.00 check
8th 300.00 check

With more than 50 boats the amount of spots paid and the amount paid would both increase...


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

For phone contact 321 277 0868


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

Check out a few of the episodes and other videos at HT TV...


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

Can you average just 5.5 pounds a fish a day? Read what that could get you...

Inside the Numbers of a Pro Tour


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Who's in?


----------

